# ضموا صوتكم لصوتي يا أعضاء



## م.محمد ياسر بلبل (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحيه طيبة من القلب إلى جميع المهندسين العرب والمسلمين ويعلم الله إني أكن للجميع محبه من الله لله.
بإختصار أتمنى من المشرفين والقائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع أن يخصصوا صفحة أو منتدى خاص بالأدب والشعر العربي الأصيل.
يا سلام لما يكون عندنا مهندسين مثقفين ومتعليمن ومتقدمين وكمان عندهم ذوق وحس عربي جميل.
كما أن لأهمية هذه الصفحة أنها سوف تبرز بعض المواهب وسوف يستفيد منها كثير من الأخوان والأخوات.
أعتذر إذا كان التعبير سيئ وأتمنى الرسالة تكون وصلت.​


----------

